

Crowdfunding the Novena Open Laptop - lnmx
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3657

======
ShaneOG
Already posted here
[http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3657](http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3657)

